# V4 Curse client installiert nicht



## sebbe09 (21. November 2010)

Hey ho,

ich habe gerade versucht den v4 Curse client zu installieren. Als ich die setup datei ausgeführt habe und die ca. 5mb runtergeladen habe kam eine Meldung das die Datei nicht zu öffnen sei.
ich habe eine Datei die ich nach der Meldung öffnen konnte in den Anhang gepackt.(Leider will es nicht hochgeladen werden ich stells direkt hier rein)

_INFO ZUR PLATTFORMVERSION
	Windows 			: 6.1.7600.0 (Win32NT)
	Common Language Runtime 	: 2.0.50727.4952
	System.Deployment.dll 		: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
	mscorwks.dll 			: 2.0.50727.4952 (win7RTMGDR.050727-4900)
	dfdll.dll 			: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
	dfshim.dll 			: 4.0.31106.0 (Main.031106-0000)

QUELLEN
	Bereitstellungs-URL			: http://clientupdate.curse.com/CurseClient.application
						Server		: Microsoft-IIS/7.5
						X-Powered-By	: ASP.NET
	Anwendungs-URL			: http://clientupdate.curse.com/Application%20Files/CurseClient_4_0_1_104/CurseClient.exe.manifest
						Server		: Microsoft-IIS/7.5
						X-Powered-By	: ASP.NET

IDENTITÄTEN
	Bereitstellungsidentität		: CurseClient.application, Version=4.0.1.104, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=eee711038731a406, processorArchitecture=msil
	Anwendungsidentität		: CurseClient.exe, Version=4.0.1.104, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=eee711038731a406, processorArchitecture=msil, type=win32

ZUSAMMENFASSUNG FÜR ANWENDUNG
	* Installierbare Anwendung.

FEHLERZUSAMMENFASSUNG
	Es folgt eine Zusammenfassung der Fehler. Details zu diesen Fehlern werden später im Protokoll aufgelistet.
	* Die Aktivierung von http://clientupdate.curse.com/CurseClient.application führte zu einer Ausnahme. Folgende Fehlermeldungen wurden entdeckt:
		+ Das Anwendungsbindungs-Datenformat ist ungültig. (Ausnahme von HRESULT: 0x800736B2)

FEHLERZUSAMMENFASSUNG FÜR DIE SPEICHERTRANSAKTION DER KOMPONENTE
	Es wurde kein Transaktionsfehler festgestellt.

WARNUNGEN
	Während dieses Vorgangs gab es keine Warnungen.

FORTSCHRITTSSTATUS DES VORGANGS
	* [21.11.2010 13:53:04] : Die Aktivierung von http://clientupdate.curse.com/CurseClient.application wurde gestartet.
	* [21.11.2010 13:53:09] : Das Verarbeiten des Bereitstellungsmanifestes wurde erfolgreich abgeschlossen.
	* [21.11.2010 13:53:09] : Die Installation der Anwendung wurde gestartet.
	* [21.11.2010 13:53:10] : Das Verarbeiten des Anwendungsmanifestes wurde erfolgreich abgeschlossen.
	* [21.11.2010 13:53:15] : Die Anforderung der Vertrauensstellung und die Ermittlung der Plattform sind abgeschlossen.
	* [21.11.2010 13:54:07] : Das Downloaden von Abonnementabhängigkeiten ist abgeschlossen.
	* [21.11.2010 13:54:07] : Das Ausführen des Commits für die gedownloadete Anwendung wurde gestartet.

FEHLERDETAILS
	Folgende Fehler wurden bei diesem Vorgang entdeckt.
	* [21.11.2010 13:54:07] System.Runtime.InteropServices.COMException
		- Das Anwendungsbindungs-Datenformat ist ungültig. (Ausnahme von HRESULT: 0x800736B2)
		- Quelle: System.Deployment
		- Stapelüberwachung:
			bei System.Deployment.Internal.Isolation.IEnumSTORE_ASSEMBLY.Next(UInt32 celt, STORE_ASSEMBLY[] rgelt)
			bei System.Deployment.Internal.Isolation.StoreAssemblyEnumeration.MoveNext()
			bei System.Deployment.Application.ComponentStore.CollectCrossGroupApplications(Uri codebaseUri, DefinitionIdentity deploymentIdentity, Boolean& identityGroupFound, Boolean& locationGroupFound, String& identityGroupProductName)
			bei System.Deployment.Application.SubscriptionStore.CommitApplication(SubscriptionState& subState, CommitApplicationParams commitParams)
			bei System.Deployment.Application.ApplicationActivator.InstallApplication(SubscriptionState& subState, ActivationDescription actDesc)
			bei System.Deployment.Application.ApplicationActivator.PerformDeploymentActivation(Uri activationUri, Boolean isShortcut, String textualSubId, String deploymentProviderUrlFromExtension, BrowserSettings browserSettings, String& errorPageUrl)
			bei System.Deployment.Application.ApplicationActivator.ActivateDeploymentWorker(Object state)

DETAILS ZUR SPEICHERTRANSAKTION DER KOMPONENTE
	Es sind keine Transaktionsinformationen verfügbar.

_


Der v3 Client funktioniert super bei mir.

LG
sebbe09

P.S.: Ich habe win7 64bit fals das was bringt.


----------



## eMJay (21. November 2010)

http://clientupdate.curse.com/setup.exe

versuche das mal.


----------



## sebbe09 (22. November 2010)

Hmm ich hab das probier kam wieder die Meldung-_-. soll ich vorher den V3 installiert haben ??


----------



## kaepteniglo (22. November 2010)

Nein, eigentlich nicht. der Installiert normalerweise alles, was er benötigt.

Hast du das Problem schon mal bei curse selber im Forum angebracht?


----------



## sebbe09 (22. November 2010)

Nö hab ich noch net:-)


----------

